# Skullcrushers?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm curious a little about the new Skullcrusher cavalry that they came out with for WoC. Since it was only in WD, and I don't have a subscription, I'm rather SoL, but I have been looking for an interesting cavalry-based army, and the idea of having light Marauders, heavy Knights, and now super-heavy Skullcrushers.... Any information would be extra helpful. Even what Issue they were in.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

November issue 2012 has the leaflet for them. 

The official GW homepage even lists the stats for them, but one coud have figured those out rather easily by looking at the army book ... they're basicaly WoC on Juggernauts, end of line. For the points costs and everything else get the leaflet.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

The most recent one. Has skullcrushers on the front. The november issue. 

I can't get into their stats here, but these guys are awesome - giving mourfangs a run for their money. 

They are tough, strong, decently fast, and have a warrior's stats. They even have mr1 for a little insurance. 

I just bought some Saturday - they look awesome and are awesome. 

There is a seperate little rules booklet for them and hellstriders. 

Honestly, while I wouldn't run all cavlary, these guys make it better. An all monstrous list just got better too with these guys as well. 

I don't want to start a rules debate, but I't thinking the juggernauts benefit from frenzy's extra attack - it kind of makes sense - giving 6 ws 5 s5 attacks per model. I think it is the chiz.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

DivineEdge said:


> I don't want to start a rules debate, but I't thinking the juggernauts benefit from frenzy's extra attack - it kind of makes sense - giving 6 ws 5 s5 attacks per model. I think it is the chiz.


In their case, rider and mount are treated as a single model and only the rider gets to benefit from the extra attack.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

See, I knew it would. 

I'll just say the banner of rage faq destroyed the frenzy only applies once. 

Plus MoK is diferent mechanically than other frenzies - check the armybook description. 

Even if if doesn't you've still got 5 attacks as opposed to 6. I probably won't post any more - actually, I porbably will...


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

DivineEdge said:


> See, I knew it would.


Then why did you start your self-fullfilling prophecy ? :laugh:
Also, I didn't initiate a debate, I merely stated what is fact. :wink:

If I were to follow your guide and take a look at the WoC army book, then the description for the Mark of Khorne would clearly state that only models bearing said mark would benefit from the rule.
Juggernauts now, never bear the Mark of Khorne. They are creatures of Khorne, alright, but in neither the WoC nor the DoC army books do they bear the mark.

But it's irrelevant one way or the other, the cavalry / monstrous cavalry rules still apply, as mentioned above.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

You are right - I'm a meddling psychic. Right, model, and the calvary/MC rules say that the mount/rider counts as one model. Then it says frenzy can be gained once per model, but the banner of rage faq blows that arguement out of the water. It could probably go either way, but yeah.


----------



## TheDaemonTaint (Nov 23, 2012)

Actually, according to common understanding in the stores, as well as rules used in tournaments, it is 6 attacks. 

This is based on the fact that they are monstrous cavalry, I hear, where its both a beast and a rider. This is also reflected by the rule, that the Skullcrusher uses the T of the Juggernaut.

From what I've been at and of them I talk to (including game consultants at the Games Workshop store) this is how they are to be played as.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Never heard them called "game consultants" before... "retards" is more common (says the ex-retard), also, in my experience, tournies have pretty shoddy rules usage in general... especially those run directly by GW. The current head rules 'judge' for the WHW events team is a complete numpty who can't even make sensible arguments to justify his rulings...

anyway, mini-rant aside...
The rules for normal cavalry clearly state that frenzy from the rider and mount do not confer to each other, so each part must be individually frenzied for both to get the Extra Attack. In this example that would mean that either both parts would need to be given the MoK individually or that there is a description saying the MoK affects both.
I don't have their rules but I'm fairly certain they won't have either... so you'll only get +1 attack from frenzy.


----------



## TheDaemonTaint (Nov 23, 2012)

Haha any word can describe them, relative rare for me to game beyond my friends! And also, not cocky or anything, so yeah, game consultants is just a rough translation from Norwegian (I'm from Norway you see, Norsca).

Hell, it's the same guys who decided elite soldiers don't know how far they'll charge so it's all random with them!

Might just be up here in the cold, but was playing a game when the store manager told me that i had 6, not 5, as the mark of Khorne works on both rider and juggernaut...
Anywho, guess its dependent on who's playing! And I never let rule squabbling ruin a game, that's just stupid, am I right?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Does a Juggernaut normally have Frenzy? Does a Model Riding a Juggernaut normally have frenzy?

If the answer to both this question is yes, then both get it. I have been known to get into words lawyering arguing over the placement of a comma, but recently i've discovered that it seriously takes the pleasure out of the game with a "yeah, but..."

Quite frankly, everything that is wrong with the hobby stems from tournaments; this as a tourny player and a rules lawyer.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Sworn Radical said:


> November issue 2012 has the leaflet for them.
> 
> The official GW homepage even lists the stats for them, but one coud have figured those out rather easily by looking at the army book ... they're basicaly WoC on Juggernauts, end of line. For the points costs and everything else get the leaflet.


Not entirely correct, the new jugs have a higher toughness than the old ones.


----------

